# Loewe Price Increase



## thundercloud

Didn't see a thread for this. Loewe SA said price increase on Nov 1st (USA).


----------



## danstyles

What’s going to be affected?


----------



## thundercloud

danstyles said:


> What’s going to be affected?


SA said pretty much all bags. Think they mentioned another category as well (SLGs or shoes?), but I don't recall clearly. Sorry!


----------



## questionabletaste34

It looks like the price increase already happened on the Loewe website. The puzzle bags seem to have increased by a few hundred dollars.


----------



## blanchetcf

Ouch... some of the small puzzle bags went up by $300.


----------



## Addy




----------



## bunnylooloo

Do we know if price increases are automatically applied across all retailers on the increase date? For example, I know YSL lets retailers apply the new price only as new stock comes in.


----------



## ingenieux00

bunnylooloo said:


> Do we know if price increases are automatically applied across all retailers on the increase date? For example, I know YSL lets retailers apply the new price only as new stock comes in.


Nordstrom and Saks had the price increases live early, on Monday afternoon, but it might depend on the retailer when the increases take effect. Thankfully going to Paris at the end of the month and so far it looks like the price hasn't gone up in the eurozone so will grab one there.


----------



## bunnylooloo

ingenieux00 said:


> Nordstrom and Saks had the price increases live early, on Monday afternoon, but it might depend on the retailer when the increases take effect. Thankfully going to Paris at the end of the month and so far it looks like the price hasn't gone up in the eurozone so will grab one there.



Canadians - I was just at Saks and I  purchased the small puzzle in tan for CA $3350 (before tax). My SA said they are updating tags tomorrow for the price increase. It will be a 25% increase - CA$4000 at least!


----------



## pinkrose398

bunnylooloo said:


> Canadians - I was just at Saks and I  purchased the small puzzle in tan for CA $3350 (before tax). My SA said they are updating tags tomorrow for the price increase. It will be a 25% increase - CA$4000 at least!


The old price for the medium of $3900 is still available at Holts! Run!! https://www.holtrenfrew.com/en/Prod...r-Bags/LOEWE-Puzzle-Leather-Bag/p/20035108002

The nordstrom site already shows $4100 for the small


----------



## michelle217

FYI the Loewe official site still has the "old" prices for Canada: $4090, which includes tax and shipping. I finally pulled the trigger on a black small puzzle a couple weeks ago, so I've been monitoring this. I wish I could afford the burgundy edge with the braided handle right now, but alas, not so much. 24s went from around 3200 to 4600, not including tax for the classic small puzzle.


----------



## bunnylooloo

michelle217 said:


> FYI the Loewe official site still has the "old" prices for Canada: $4090, which includes tax and shipping. I finally pulled the trigger on a black small puzzle a couple weeks ago, so I've been monitoring this. I wish I could afford the burgundy edge with the braided handle right now, but alas, not so much. 24s went from around 3200 to 4600, not including tax for the classic small puzzle.


I was shocked it was 4600 on 24s - I wonder if it’s any insight for the price increase to come for Canada. That would’ve priced me out for sure!


----------



## michelle217

bunnylooloo said:


> I was shocked it was 4600 on 24s - I wonder if it’s any insight for the price increase to come for Canada. That would’ve priced me out for sure!


I think that would price a lot of people out! Even 4K is a lot. I remember I first noticed them about five years ago when they were around 2400.


----------



## caramelsalt

I spoke with my SA and she shared that all prices are going to be increased. Gonna take place on the 7th for SG and seems like a 300+ increase too


----------



## earthygirl

I think Loewe feels the need to keep up with the other luxury houses with regard to price increases. It’s unfortunate because I don’t  think I’ll ever pay more than $3k on a small puzzle and paying just under $2k for a mini was painful.  I guess I’ll just have to learn to be content with the two puzzles I own.  Given that there are super fakes out there, Idont think I’ll go preloved route either.


----------



## bunnylooloo

earthygirl said:


> I think Loewe feels the need to keep up with the other luxury houses with regard to price increases. It’s unfortunate because I don’t  think I’ll ever pay more than $3k on a small puzzle and paying just under $2k for a mini was painful.  I guess I’ll just have to learn to be content with the two puzzles I own.  Given that there are super fakes out there, Idont think I’ll go preloved route either.


I totally agree with you on the preloved point - the super fakes are getting way too good, but Loewe isn’t a popular enough brand for the expertise to be there to spot the difference (as opposed to Chanel or LV).

At the same time, though I’m mad I didn’t pick up a puzzle when it was at the $2k mark, now finally owning one myself, I think that it was way underpriced for the craftsmanship and quality!


----------



## SamanthaStevens

Selfridges and Harrods have prices on the Puzzle lower than before the price increase if you are in the USA. They went up $300 here.


----------



## michelle217

So it looks like the new Canadian prices went live on Loewe.com.... previously $4090 (including tax and shipping) for the small classic puzzle. Now.... $4620!


----------



## luxfux

Today the increase is coming to Europe, too. about 300€ more for the puzzle small and medium / over 10% !


----------



## elfira

luxfux said:


> Today the increase is coming to Europe, too. about 300€ more for the puzzle small and medium / over 10% !


When is the price increase in Europe?


----------



## luxfux

Already had happend arount the 6.Nov. Yesterday I saw it already on the Loewe- website itself.


----------



## luxfux

around- sorry


----------



## Straight-Laced

In Australia the mini Puzzle has gone up from $3100 to $3500


----------



## Indiana

In Europe, small Puzzle in classic calf is now up €250 to €2500; mini Flamenco up €150 to €1550.


----------



## ingenieux00

Indiana said:


> In Europe, small Puzzle in classic calf is now up €250 to €2500; mini Flamenco up €150 to €1550.


I was going to grab a medium tan puzzle in Paris in two weeks. Still cheaper than the previous US price and will be about $2600 after vat refund but still! Did Europe also do the price increase earlier this year or is this the only one? Going from $2900 at the beginning of the year to $3500 now is crazy in the US


----------



## Indiana

ingenieux00 said:


> I was going to grab a medium tan puzzle in Paris in two weeks. Still cheaper than the previous US price and will be about $2600 after vat refund but still! Did Europe also do the price increase earlier this year or is this the only one? Going from $2900 at the beginning of the year to $3500 now is crazy in the US


I’m pretty sure this is the second increase this year   Agree, it’s crazy.
It’s possible you’ll still be able to find a retailer in Paris that hasn’t hiked the price if you shop around - good luck!


----------



## CrazyCool01

I went into store yesterday (Melbourne) to checkout loewe puzzle bag in small and possibly buy but SA told me that the price increase just happened and 
Small puzzle increased from 4350AUD to 4750AUD .
Omg !
I dint buy I just could not digest the increase!


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> I went into store yesterday (Melbourne) to checkout loewe puzzle bag in small and possibly buy but SA told me that the price increase just happened and
> Small puzzle increased from 4350AUD to 4750AUD .
> Omg !
> I dint buy I just could not digest the increase!


Ouch! That amount is just as bad as LV if not worst. I completely agree with your decision. I wouldn’t either. Good decision


----------



## DiJe40

The small Gate I bought a couple of weeks ago in Paris was €1900, now €2100 on the website…


----------



## rachel21182

earthygirl said:


> I think Loewe feels the need to keep up with the other luxury houses with regard to price increases. It’s unfortunate because I don’t  think I’ll ever pay more than $3k on a small puzzle and paying just under $2k for a mini was painful.  I guess I’ll just have to learn to be content with the two puzzles I own.  Given that there are super fakes out there, Idont think I’ll go preloved route either.


Agreed! They’re taking advantage of the environment where price increases are expected! This is probably an unpopular opinion because I do like the puzzle and flamenco bag but some Loewe bags seem cheap looking. maybe it’s Their gold logo I’m not a huge fan of, but I agree prices for these bags are absurd. I just can’t believe how much bags cost now


----------



## jcantu

I think I’m officially out of boutique Loewe with this last price increase. There’s really not much being done to justify these prices and I mean across the board at all designers. 

Right now it feels like the Loewe business structure is to have consumers pay directly for all their advertisements and spokesmodels and they can’t even get a fully functional e-commerce platform that tracks inventory. I’ll just sit back and admire what I have for now.


----------



## gloomfilter

Is this price increase a lot more than other price increases in the past? I can logic the rationale behind this with inflation and exchange rates, but I also wonder if Loewe's increasing popularity is contributing to this too. Am I making this up? It seems like Loewe used to be more under the radar, but I wonder if it's starting to trend more mainstream. What are your thoughts?


----------



## earthygirl

Bumbles said:


> Ouch! That amount is just as bad as LV if not worst. I completely agree with your decision. I wouldn’t either. Good decision





CrazyCool01 said:


> I went into store yesterday (Melbourne) to checkout loewe puzzle bag in small and possibly buy but SA told me that the price increase just happened and
> Small puzzle increased from 4350AUD to 4750AUD .
> Omg !
> I dint buy I just could not digest the increase!


Keep looking online during the holidays, you may find a deal. 


gloomfilter said:


> Is this price increase a lot more than other price increases in the past? I can logic the rationale behind this with inflation and exchange rates, but I also wonder if Loewe's increasing popularity is contributing to this too. Am I making this up? It seems like Loewe used to be more under the radar, but I wonder if it's starting to trend more mainstream. What are your thoughts?


Yes…I think you’re right. They are becoming more popular and people may complain about the price increases but unlike some other fashion house, we wil at least be spared from hearing complaints about a decline in quality!


----------



## viewwing

earthygirl said:


> Keep looking online during the holidays, you may find a deal.
> 
> Yes…I think you’re right. They are becoming more popular and people may complain about the price increases but unlike some other fashion house, we wil at least be spared from hearing complaints about a decline in quality!


Let’s not speak too soon!


----------



## fanki1983

earthygirl said:


> Keep looking online during the holidays, you may find a deal.
> 
> Yes…I think you’re right. They are becoming more popular and people may complain about the price increases but unlike some other fashion house, we wil at least be spared from hearing complaints about a decline in quality!


mytheresa is still selling the small and medium pre price increase - that already included shipping and GST maybe try online
went to the boutique few days ago, was told price increase will come again soon hahahaha

who would spend that much on Loewe, its never going to be like H/Chanel level.  Its Tier 2/3 brand.  Resale value is not so good either you lose over 50% when selling the bag


----------



## atlantique

fanki1983 said:


> mytheresa is still selling the small and medium pre price increase - that already included shipping and GST maybe try online
> went to the boutique few days ago, was told price increase will come again soon hahahaha
> 
> who would spend that much on Loewe, its never going to be like H/Chanel level.  Its Tier 2/3 brand.  Resale value is not so good either you lose over 50% when selling the bag


yes, you're right LOEWE isn't Hermes or Chanel, but the quality and the leather of LOEWE is absolutely to compare with both companies! I own some Hermes bags too and I can compare the quality between LOEWE and Hermes. The only difference is the preference and the "hype" of the customers.

For me the resale value of a bag does never affect the choice of it. I buy what I love, the only determining reason is the quality of the leather and the design. Nevertheless I'm not willing to buy every price, no matter what brand!!


----------



## earthygirl

fanki1983 said:


> mytheresa is still selling the small and medium pre price increase - that already included shipping and GST maybe try online
> went to the boutique few days ago, was told price increase will come again soon hahahaha
> 
> who would spend that much on Loewe, its never going to be like H/Chanel level.  Its Tier 2/3 brand.  Resale value is not so good either you lose over 50% when selling the bag


I have to agree with atlantique about Loewe. I’ve gone through quite a few luxury bags, but Loewe,specifically the puzzle bag, is in a class of its own. I prefer it to Chanel and Hermes and definitely consider it in the same tier (dare I say if not higher) as C &H in terms of quality. In terms of status, well there are people who believe the brands with highest resale value rank highest overall and there are others  who prioritize quality and craftsmanship over resale value.

While Loewe’s bags are priced on the high side, they are well constructed and hold up to use and abuse (I have thrown my puzzles around quite a bit). While I don’t like it, I can comprehend Loewe’s price increases, but with Chanel I cannot. Loewe IMHO is more comparable to BV in terms of leather quality and construction but priced more reasonably than the more popular BV handbags like the jodie. You get so much more with Loewe.


----------



## atlantique

earthygirl said:


> I have to agree with atlantique about Loewe. I’ve gone through quite a few luxury bags, but Loewe,specifically the puzzle bag, is in a class of its own. I prefer it to Chanel and Hermes and definitely consider it in the same tier (dare I say if not higher) as C &H in terms of quality. In terms of status, well there are people who believe the brands with highest resale value rank highest overall and there are others  who prioritize quality and craftsmanship over resale value.
> 
> While Loewe’s bags are priced on the high side, they are well constructed and hold up to use and abuse (I have thrown my puzzles around quite a bit). While I don’t like it, I can comprehend Loewe’s price increases, but with Chanel I cannot. Loewe IMHO is more comparable to BV in terms of leather quality and construction but priced more reasonably than the more popular BV handbags like the jodie. You get so much more with Loewe.


earthygirl, if I could speak better english that would have been exactly my text


----------



## earthygirl

atlantique said:


> earthygirl, if I could speak better english that would have been exactly my text


Your English is great; it didn’t even occur to me that it may not be your first language when I  read your post. You conveyed your thoughts well!


----------



## atlantique

earthygirl said:


> Your English is great; it didn’t even occur to me that it may not be your first language when I  read your post. You conveyed your thoughts well!


You‘re very kind! Thank you!


----------



## dbcelly

fanki1983 said:


> mytheresa is still selling the small and medium pre price increase - that already included shipping and GST maybe try online
> went to the boutique few days ago, was told price increase will come again soon hahahaha
> 
> who would spend that much on Loewe, its never going to be like H/Chanel level.  Its Tier 2/3 brand.  Resale value is not so good either you lose over 50% when selling the bag


I might be reading the price wrong but when I checked mytheresa, I see $3100 EURO.  After conversion, it seems like its a bit more actually?


----------



## Emma1420

The increase doesn’t surprise me, however, I won’t buy from Loewe at this point unless I find a great deal.  I bought a puzzle hobo last month.  I paid $2100 which included 10% sales tax. I really like the bag and I think the quality is lovely.  But, that same bag is now priced at $2500 plus sales tax (which for me is 10%). That bag isn’t worth $2750.  And to me a small puzzle isn’t worth $3400 (which is what I’d pay including sales tax).  In fact, I bought and returned a small puzzle several months ago, in part because I didn’t think the quality was worth the price then.  

i agree with others that there are too many super fakes and there isn’t a good reliable authenticator so pre-loved is too risky to me.

But, I also think YSL and BV have gotten ridiculous with their price increases as well.


----------



## ingenieux00

earthygirl said:


> Keep looking online during the holidays, you may find a deal.
> 
> Yes…I think you’re right. They are becoming more popular and people may complain about the price increases but unlike some other fashion house, we wil at least be spared from hearing complaints about a decline in quality!


I wouldn't put it past them. With the last price increase last year or the year before, they took away the feet, d-ring, and more substantial strap from the small size, so the price increase made no sense when they took things away.


----------



## jcantu

ingenieux00 said:


> I wouldn't put it past them. With the last price increase last year or the year before, they took away the feet, d-ring, and more substantial strap from the small size, so the price increase made no sense when they took things away.


This is kind of where I was going with the price increases. If the price increases were presented as a transparent cost of business because leather costs went up and if customers wanted to maintain the luxury details, then yes a premium. However, as you mentioned the removal of the feet and D-ring and the smaller straps, those are direct cost cutting measures that are then met with… price increases??

All these companies are raising their prices to see how far they can push the consumer. That’s really all it is. They want to see how frequent and what size price increases are tolerated and to what level people will spend on their brands.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> earthygirl, if I could speak better english that would have been exactly my text


You speak very good english and I agree with your previous post on all counts. For me, a bag's leather quality is very important to me. Not the resale value. For Loewe, I understand the resale value is not high but it is the same with BV. I enjoyed all my BVs but in terms of lifestyle and usage, I will say Loewe suits my current lifestyle better and I'm very pleased with Loewe's leather quality.


----------



## atlantique

frenziedhandbag said:


> You speak very good english and I agree with your previous post on all counts. For me, a bag's leather quality is very important to me. Not the resale value. For Loewe, I understand the resale value is not high but it is the same with BV. I enjoyed all my BVs but in terms of lifestyle and usage, I will say Loewe suits my current lifestyle better and I'm very pleased with Loewe's leather quality.


Thank you! 
I was excited about BV so many years, and most of my bags were BV. Il loved the Intrecciato leather so much! After Thomas Maier left the company my enthusiasm for BV was extinguished totally. Now I have bought a black cassette bag from BV, which I like very much. In addition to that I own a black Campana Medium. That's all from BV.

But now LOEWE is my favorite brand. It meet all my expectations of quality and design of my bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

atlantique said:


> But now LOEWE is my favorite brand. It meet all my expectations of quality and design of my bags.


I'm the same with you. I used to own quite a lot of TM era BV bags. The colors and leather quality were so good. After he left, the new creative direction made me lose total interest. I've since rehomed all my BV bags and kept only a flat card wallet that I use almost daily. Loewe is one of my current favourite brands too. I love the lack of logos, colors and design aesthetic.


----------



## Greentea

atlantique said:


> yes, you're right LOEWE isn't Hermes or Chanel, but the quality and the leather of LOEWE is absolutely to compare with both companies! I own some Hermes bags too and I can compare the quality between LOEWE and Hermes. The only difference is the preference and the "hype" of the customers.
> 
> For me the resale value of a bag does never affect the choice of it. I buy what I love, the only determining reason is the quality of the leather and the design. Nevertheless I'm not willing to buy every price, no matter what brand!!


I’d say better than new Chanel, and you can’t beat the customer service.


----------



## Metope

Late to the party but wow, I just saw this! I’m so glad I got my medium puzzle earlier this year. I was a little annoyed since it was right after the previous price increase, but I’ve wanted it for years and decided it was finally time. I would have been priced out currently, especially since my state has a hefty tax! 

I don’t have a lot of very high end luxury bags, certainly none from Chanel and Hermes, but the quality of my Puzzle surpasses any other bag I have. I’ve worn it for months in all weather and it still looks brand new, except for developing that slouch (which I prefer to structure anyway). I’m so happy I got it before I was completely priced out, it’ll last me forever.


----------



## earthygirl

Metope said:


> Late to the party but wow, I just saw this! I’m so glad I got my medium puzzle earlier this year. I was a little annoyed since it was right after the previous price increase, but I’ve wanted it for years and decided it was finally time. I would have been priced out currently, especially since my state has a hefty tax!
> 
> I don’t have a lot of very high end luxury bags, certainly none from Chanel and Hermes, but the quality of my Puzzle surpasses any other bag I have. I’ve worn it for months in all weather and it still looks brand new, except for developing that slouch (which I prefer to structure anyway). I’m so happy I got it before I was completely priced out, it’ll last me forever.


I have been through several luxury bags (buying and selling for years) and I have to admit that the Loewe puzzle bag gets more use and abuse than any other bag I own. It is the only luxury bag I would own if I could only own one bag! I could replace my goyard St. Louis totes with Le pliage lonchamp totes and my Chanel’s with Tory Burch chain handbags, but there is no other bag that is comparable to the Loewe puzzle bag!  Happy for you that you took the plunge and got the bag! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Greentea

earthygirl said:


> I have been through several luxury bags (buying and selling for years) and I have to admit that the Loewe puzzle bag gets more use and abuse than any other bag I own. It is the only luxury bag I would own if I could only own one bag! I could replace my goyard St. Louis totes with Le pliage lonchamp totes and my Chanel’s with Tory Burch chain handbags, but there is no other bag that is comparable to the Loewe puzzle bag!  Happy for you that you took the plunge and got the bag! Enjoy in good health!


Agree


----------



## phoebe_chen

earthygirl said:


> I have been through several luxury bags (buying and selling for years) and I have to admit that the Loewe puzzle bag gets more use and abuse than any other bag I own. It is the only luxury bag I would own if I could only own one bag! I could replace my goyard St. Louis totes with Le pliage lonchamp totes and my Chanel’s with Tory Burch chain handbags, but there is no other bag that is comparable to the Loewe puzzle bag!  Happy for you that you took the plunge and got the bag! Enjoy in good health!


You said it best! Exactly what I feel about the puzzle bag


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I have both Hermes and Loewe bags as well (also Chanel and several other high end brands). I don't think one can directly compare leather quality as there are so many different finishes out there from each brand. Also, what is "high quality" for you (this is a general "you", not a user in particular)? The more it is coated (Hermes Epsom, Chanel Caviar) the more it can withstand water and scratches. But some would say high quality leather requires less coating (Hermes Barenia, Box, Chanel Lambskin) and has a velvety or smooth touch. All while having an even grain and no blemishes. But the latter is more susceptible to water damage and scratches. Potentially not looking as pristine as the heavily coated types after the same time. So IMO it comes down to preferences.

That being said: I wear my Medium Loewe Puzzle (classic calf) a lot more these days than my Hermès bags and it also looks pristine after a year, apart from the slouch that I also like. I think it's worth the price I paid (2,300€ last year) and even with the increase I would buy it, knowing what a useful design it is to me. The materials are high quality, I just wouldn't say it's higher than brand XYZ. The reason I love it so much is the design and it being super comfortable to wear (lightweight, also thanks to the wide strap). And it can be rained on (not soaked, wouldn't try that with any leather) without me having to worry about it. Making it a very low maintenance bag.


----------

